# Return of Strasburg #90



## PennsyPride94

Hey everyone,

Just two days ago I traveled out to Strasburg, PA to see #90 run trips out to Paradise. 

Here's a video I shot. 

Enjoy!


----------



## thedoc

I wonder how many here know the term "Russian Decapod" or know any of the details about this engine. Also there seems to be some dispute as to whether it is a Russian or not, could someone measure the treads to be sure. 

Many years ago, when my son was a very young, we rode behind this engine on the Strasburg.


----------



## santafe158

thedoc said:


> I wonder how many here know the term "Russian Decapod" or know any of the details about this engine. Also there seems to be some dispute as to whether it is a Russian or not, could someone measure the treads to be sure.
> 
> Many years ago, when my son was a very young, we rode behind this engine on the Strasburg.


90 is not a Russian decapod. It's one of many that were built specifically for use in the U.S.


----------



## Fire21

Excellent video! Nice closeups and good photography overall. Thanks for posting.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Cool video, great to see another steamer alive and well!


----------



## PennsyPride94

Thanks guys! I've been trying really hard lately to make my videos more refined and capture a moment in time that gets away from all the busy hustle and bustle of city life.


----------



## Fire21

You succeeded with this one!


----------



## TomW2034

Thumbs up on the video. Thanks for posting it.

Tom


----------



## PennsyPride94

New video!


----------



## Fire21

I'm eternally awed by the linkage on the operating portion of steam locos! Just fascinating. That is a beautiful train!


----------



## PennsyPride94

Fire21 said:


> I'm eternally awed by the linkage on the operating portion of steam locos! Just fascinating. That is a beautiful train!


Definitely coordinated movement that's for sure! 

There is a lot of engineering done without calculators with steam locomotives and that's what makes them fascinating to me.


----------



## TomW2034

*A point to ponder*



Fire21 said:


> I'm eternally awed by the linkage on the operating portion of steam locos! Just fascinating. That is a beautiful train!


The mechanical engineering brain trust of that era who calculated all the steam engine thermodynamics & design of the linkages paved the way for another generation to put a man on the moon. 

I'm waiting for the next big event; I hope my son contributes to it.

Tom


----------



## PennsyPride94

TomW2034 said:


> The mechanical engineering brain trust of that era who calculated all the steam engine thermodynamics & design of the linkages paved the way for another generation to put a man on the moon.
> 
> I'm waiting for the next big event; I hope my son contributes to it.
> 
> Tom


Agreed! I'm sure your son will contribute to it!


----------



## PennsyPride94

Part 2 of the return of SRC #90:


----------



## sstlaure

Steam engines must just make environmentalist's heads explode.


----------



## Fire21

sstlaure said:


> Steam engines must just make environmentalist's heads explode.


Yeah. I'm told a lot of the exhaust is steam, but in many scenes we see, you can tell that it is SMOKE that is drifting away. There are so few steamers still operating that I say screw the environmentalists, at least as it regards steam locomotives. I value the earth and all, but just let us enjoy steam power while we can!


----------



## sstlaure

I say screw them too......just found it funny. I've ridden the Strasburg railway and it was awesome. Have also ridden the steamers at Greenfield Village in Dearborn countless times - it never gets old.


----------



## PennsyPride94

sstlaure said:


> I say screw them too......just found it funny. I've ridden the Strasburg railway and it was awesome. Have also ridden the steamers at Greenfield Village in Dearborn countless times - it never gets old.


Best part about the SRC for railfanning is the small size which allows you to travel quickly down the main to get shots, but also forces you to be more creative with your shots.


----------



## Lehigh74

Some nice videos Pennsy. I’ve ridden the Strasburg a number of times, but only took trackside shots once (from the caboose motel).

A few other nearby tourist lines that can be railfanned are Wilmington and Western (http://www.wwrr.com/default.aspx) and Black River and Western (http://www.brwrr.com/). Neither of these run steam exclusively for passengers like Strasburg, but you can check their websites to see when steam is scheduled. Black River and Western does not have too many accessible locations if I recall correctly, but you can get some nice shots in Flemington and Ringoes. Wilmington and Western has a number of road crossings that are ideal for photos and videos.


----------



## PennsyPride94

Lehigh74 said:


> Some nice videos Pennsy. I’ve ridden the Strasburg a number of times, but only took trackside shots once (from the caboose motel).
> 
> A few other nearby tourist lines that can be railfanned are Wilmington and Western (http://www.wwrr.com/default.aspx) and Black River and Western (http://www.brwrr.com/). Neither of these run steam exclusively for passengers like Strasburg, but you can check their websites to see when steam is scheduled. Black River and Western does not have too many accessible locations if I recall correctly, but you can get some nice shots in Flemington and Ringoes. Wilmington and Western has a number of road crossings that are ideal for photos and videos.


The BR&W is not really my cup of tea, but the W&W is definitely more accessible for a railfan like me. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Railrunnin

Thank you Pennsy for posting those videos. The #90 has a special place in my heart as my Dad arranged for me to ride in the cab during one excursion. They made me work by shoveling coal - I didn't mind one bit. A terrific crew made very special.

That was one great day.

When will one of the major players present us with a nice rendition of this engine?

Paul


----------



## seayakbill

Neat video, birds eye view of the drivers.

Bill


----------



## PennsyPride94

New content:


----------



## Fire21

I was just thinking of the efforts that went into preserving and rebuilding locos and cars like these, and the ones that failed despite all the efforts. Sure glad we have the ones that are still here, like #90.


----------



## PennsyPride94

Fire21 said:


> I was just thinking of the efforts that went into preserving and rebuilding locos and cars like these, and the ones that failed despite all the efforts. Sure glad we have the ones that are still here, like #90.


I agree, when I step back as well I'm constantly in awe at the amount of sheer hard work that has to be placed in these locomotives.

BTW that slip on the grade to Carpenter's was actually quite exhilarating.


----------



## Lehigh74

I'll bet the slip gave you a bit of a start. I also liked the shot of the Amtrack train.


----------



## PennsyPride94

Lehigh74 said:


> I'll bet the slip gave you a bit of a start. I also liked the shot of the Amtrack train.


Oh yes! It was both scary and exhilarating. The slip literally happened right next to me as the video showed. 

The amtrak train also breezed by at a nice and cozy 70 mph.


----------



## PennsyPride94

Hey everyone! Haven't posted to this thread in quiet some time so here is a new video I shot! Just a quick spur of the moment one. Enjoy!


----------



## leadsled

Excellent execution of shooting and editing, and an excellent subject as well!

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Lehigh74

Thanks for the video Pennsy. I was out last week for a ride behind this one.


----------



## PennsyPride94

You're welcome fellas! Ah....The N&W M Class...she's secretly a favorite of mine at the SRC. Very unique but oh so nice!


----------

